# Living in the UAE vs Qatar



## esz (Apr 21, 2013)

I have lately worked with several people from the Gulf that I have really got on well with so I'm thinking of getting a job there. 

Which of the two countries, Qatar or the UAE (Dubai?), would you say I should go for in case I have a choice? (I'm a female.)

The following things are important to me:
- learning to speak Arabic and immersion in the culture
- dancing (especially west coast swing)
- affordable flights to Europe to see my family
- having a small plot to grow flowers and vegetables (yes, I know it’s a desert, but still)
- somewhere to swim comfortably
- affordable alternatives to driving yourself (bike?)
- good health care
- good internet connection
- a Hungarian community

I've heard that Qatar is more conservative. I'm not worried about that as long as I can have most of the things above.

Many thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

esz said:


> I have lately worked with several people from the Gulf that I have really got on well with so I'm thinking of getting a job there.
> 
> Which of the two countries, Qatar or the UAE (Dubai?), would you say I should go for in case I have a choice? (I'm a female.)
> 
> ...


My answers are above. Before posting on this forum, have you asked any of those people what it's like to live and work in the GCC? Some of your questions seem a bit naive and some can be easily answered through a little bit of internet research.

Either way. Good luck with whichever country you choose.


----------



## esz (Apr 21, 2013)

Many thanks for your reply.

I have done a lot of internet search but not all the information is online. Also, I have spoken to some people personally who have given me very contradictory replies (from "what were you thinking to even ask this?" to "of course you can" to the very same question) so I thought it was best to get more opinions.


----------

